

PageRank is an abomination (mathematically) - pixcavator
http://inperc.com/blog2/

======
johno215
Don't agree with article. Parameters that can be tuned are not mathematical
abominations.

In a mathematical model there is often a single value for a parameter that can
be shown to be optimal. In the complexity of the real world, tuning is often
necessary and an optimal number can usually not be proven.

~~~
puffyresearch
Second parent, I don't agree with the article either. Real world engineering
is not pure theory. It is a subtle difference. A perfectly valid reason for
this type of problems is "it works well in practice", or "it is good enough".

------
wglb
The quality of the article can be summed up by one of its sentences: _The
consequences are dare._

You could try to reverse engineer that sentence to figure out if it came from
"truth or consequences" or "truth or dare", or you could just flag it and move
on to something well-written.

------
tnc
Don't agree. You can study the PageRank as a Markov Chain (including the d
parameter). Now you have a theory.

------
gatlin
>Then I started to realize that there can’t such a theorem.

He accidentally his whole premise.

